# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 13 - Sunday 2nd Anniversary Ride



## Eric (Aug 8, 2017)

*


 *
*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA Aug 13 - Sunday
What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop. 
When: Sunday Aug 13, Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.
Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.
Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*


*

*


----------



## the2finger (Aug 9, 2017)

Hoe Boye


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm  going


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 9, 2017)

Wow! 2 years ago today. We had 8 riders.
Great fun. See you there.


----------



## mrg (Aug 9, 2017)

WOW, only 2nd anniversary !


----------



## the2finger (Aug 9, 2017)

Hoarder waddayabringin


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 9, 2017)

the2finger said:


> Hoarder waddayabringin



not sure yet might be my new black & cream monark or ????????????????


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Bump up today's Ride


----------



## Cory (Aug 13, 2017)

I'm in route, chasing yard sales on my way. Just found a 1930s Zenith waterfall cabinet radio. Works good for $40. Bringing my Wasp......

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 13, 2017)

Gotta work today, so no ride for me


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 13, 2017)

Great time in orange today. 23 riders enjoying the day


----------



## eddie_bravo (Aug 13, 2017)

Made it out to the ride today 
Here's some pics















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Aug 13, 2017)

me & my daughter hanging out in

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 the oc today for a ride good to see every one had a nice time


----------



## mrg (Aug 13, 2017)

Fun ride with the circle city crew on a nice day in the OC


----------

